# Suche erfahrenen Multiboxer für Erklärungen und Einweisung ins Multiboxing.



## Endokan (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem erfahrenen Multiboxer oder überhaupt jemandem, der mir das genauer erklären kann. Ich selbst bin kein kompletter Neuling und habe bereits mehrere Guides gelesen, Foren besucht und mich mit dem Multiboxing beschäftigt.

Nun suche ich jemanden der mir ein paar Fragen beantworten kann und mir einiges erklären kann, was ich noch nicht verstanden habe.


Was solltet ihr mitbringen?
- ein funktionierendes Headset
- Skype oder Teamspeak 3
- Den wirklichen Willen, sich auch mal 2 Stunden hinzusetzen um zu erklären und Tipps zu geben. Natürlich muss das nicht am Stück sein und ich bin grundsätzlich ein geduldiger Mensch.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung im Multiboxen haben

Was bringe ich mit?
- ein offenes Ohr
- Wissbegierde
- einen Teamspeak3 Server, auf dem man sich ungestört unterhalten kann
- mehrere WoW Accounts
- einen sehr leistungsstarken PC für Softwarebasiertes Multiboxing
- mehrere PC's und Bildschirme für Hardwarebasiertes Multiboxing


Ihr könnt Euch ja hier in diesem Thread melden oder mir eine private Nachricht schicken.


Liebe Grüße,
Endokan


PS: Ich verbitte mir Flaming, wie "Multiboxing ist doch Betrug" oder ähnliches. Bitte nur konstruktives zu meiner Mitspielersuche!!


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Im offiziellen Forum schwirren ein paar Multiboxer rum, grad im PvP-Bereich. Mir fallen da Jaldabaoth und Grushdak ein, gibt auch noch andere. Da wirst Du vielleicht schneller ein offenes Ohr finden als hier.


----------



## Endokan (15. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Fremder123


----------

